# Wiedereinstieg Warhammer - Was bisher geschah



## WarNuts (27. Januar 2010)

Servus,

eigentlich hatte ich mich von der "MMoRPG"-Szene zurück gezogen. Trotzdem habe ich den Drang verspürt, wieder einen Heiler zu spielen.
Da mir der Shami in Warhammer am meisten gefallen hatte, habe ich meinen Account wieder reaktiviert. Im Forum hier habe ich nur Threads
mit "Lohnt sich War wieder anzufangen..." gefunden. In diesen stand aber nicht drin, was sich so geändert hat in der letzten Zeit. Das will
ich hiermit nachholen. "Wall of Text" lässt grüßen, aber ich weise hier drauf hin, dass es aus *_meiner Sicht_* geschrieben wurde.
Nachfolgend die Eindrücke nach einer langen Pause*:
*

*Im Vorfeld:*

Ich habe Warhammer gleich zu Release angefangen und insgesamt 5 Monate gespielt. Meine letzten Erinnerungen sind die Ini Lost Vale, die
Bombergruppen der Order, sowie die "LagRaids" auf die Festungen. Aufgehört habe ich mit einem Rufrang 72.


*Server:*

Die anfängliche Servermasse wurde sehr dezemiert. Momentan gibt es noch 2 deutsche Server (Carroburg / Drakenwald), 2 englische und
1 französischen Server.
Während Carroburg sehr von Destruction beherrscht wird (Boni für Order), ist auf Drakenwald ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis. Solltet ihr Charakter
auf einem anderen deutschen Server gehabt haben, wurden diese zwangstransferiert oder seid auf einem "toten Server" (z.B. Erengrad, im
Begriff herunter gefahren zu werden).


*Generelle Änderungen seit letztem Login:*

- Die Taschen wurden aufgeteilt. Man hat jetzt 4 Sparten im Rucksat: Gegenstände, Zahlungsmittel, Material für Berufe und Questitems
- Es gibt einen neuen Channel "Ratschlag" / "Advice"
- neue Charakter starten im Chaos / Menschen-Gebiet, egal welche Klasse. Die anderen Startgebiete können aber noch besucht werden
- Festungen wurden abgeschafft. Diese stehen zwar noch da, dienen aber keinem Zweck mehr
- Zonenlocks finden großteils nur über die Objekte / Burgen statt, manchmal müssen noch PQs für einen letztendlichen Lock erledigt werden
- Hauptstadtraids finden je nach Server fast täglich statt
 - Die erste Hauptstadt PQ wurde so geändert, dass man Flaggen einnehmen und halten muss bis man 500 Punkte hat
	Step 2 der PQ ist wieder 500 Punkte sammeln oder Kommandant töten
- Es gibt schnelleren Mounts, jedoch nur bei Gilden mit höherem Gilden-lvl
- WAR-Berichte beim Einloggen: Hier sieht man, wo gerade die "Action" ist
- Gilden-Werbungs-Fenster
- Automatisches Looten im PvE und PvP (Need/Greed gibts nach wie vor)
- Ein "Passen" bei PQs wurde eingefügt, so das man nicht mitwürfelt und keine Säcke den Kleinen klaut
- Wiederholbare Quests haben ein eigenes Symbol


*Login nach langer Zeit:*

Für Wiedereinsteiger hat sich auf den ersten Blick nicht viel geändert. Man kommt recht schnell wieder rein.
Je nach Klasse muss man erstmal zum Trainer gehen und die "Master Abilitis" neu verteilen. Außerdem haben einige Klassen Fähigkeiten
dazu bekommen.
Gilden findet man schnell: Einmal durch den "Advice"-Channel, einmal durch "Gilden-Spam" und je nach Klasse (z.B. Heiler) wird man
auch angeschrieben. Außerdem gibts die neue Suche im "Social"-Fenster. Hier sieht man welche Gilde welche Klassen sucht und wer
die Ansprechsleute für Gildenrekrutierung sind.


*Gilden:*

Es gibt neue Gilden-Only-Gegenstände, wie z.B. gepanzerte Mounts oder Materialien für Berufe (siehe Berufe).
Weiteres kann ich hierzu leider nicht sagen, da ich in keiner Gilde war.


*Berufe:*

Generell gibt es nun die Möglichkeit die höherwertigen Materialien beim Händler zu kaufen. Weiterhin gibt es für Gilden (je nach lvl) auch
nochmal Händler welche ebenfalls bessere Materialien anbieten. z.B. fürs Anpflanzen von Samen.
Große Änderungen gibt es hier bei Talismanherstellung. Die Talismane sind nun nicht mehr auf Zeit, d.h. sie bleiben dauerhaft. Außerdem
ist die Herstellung vereinfacht worden. Talismane gehen nun bis zu einem Boni +23. Jedenfalls hab ich nichts höheres gesehen.
Es gibt aber auch noch Talismane auf Zeit mit extremen Bonis (siehe Land der Toten).
Auch beim Anpflanzen gibt es nun Samen die nicht verschwinden und immer wieder verwendbar sind. Aus diesen Samen kann man gute
Tränke machen, welche lange halten und guten Boni geben (z.B: +60 Leben / +5%Crit o. +50 Heilkraft)


*Burgen-Raids:*

Laufen zwar gleich ab, aber durch einer zweiten Rampe zum Lord wird es schwieriger zu blocken.


*Szenarien:*

Soweit ich das sehen konnte, gibt es keine neuen Szenarien. (evtl. im Land der Toten?)
Die früher üblichen "Solo"-Gänger gibt es nur vereinzelt, wenn überhaupt. Grund hierfür sind die "Marken", welche die Gegner fallen lassen.
Diese Marken kann man dann gegen PvP-Set-Items umtauschen. (siehe Item-Sets)


*Item-Sets:*

Alle PvP Items kann man sich durch Marken kaufen, welche Gegner droppen. Die Sets droppen aber auch nach wie vor direkt. Die Stiefel
fallen von Spieler-Gegner, die restlichen Sachen sind in Säcken zu finden.
PvE Sets gibt es immer noch in Instanzen (siehe Instanzen).
Bei einigen Sets wurde das Aussehen verändert (z.B. Dunkeltrost), die Stats sind jedoch geblieben. Je nach Klasse also nach wie vor... nun
ja, bescheiden.
Aber es wurde auch ein neues Set hinzugefügt (siehe Land der Toten). Hier sind die Stats schon eher der jeweiligen Klasse angepasst und
finden dementsprechend auch verwendung.


*Instanzen:*

Ich kann erhlich gesagt garnicht sagen, ob neue Instanzen dazu gekommen sind. (bitte um Infos)
Für die alten Instanzen werden Gruppen immer wieder gebastelt. Die Fehler von früher wurden im Großen und Ganzen behoben.


*Land der Toten:*

Dies ist ein neuer PvE / PvP Teil. Hier kann man aber nicht jederzeit rein. Alle 30 Minuten bekommt die Seite den Zugang, welche die meisten
Expeditionsausrüstungsteile gesammelt hat. Expeditionsausrüstung bekommt ihr durch das Töten von Gegner.
Neben neuen PQs gibt es jedemenge Händler, welche richtig nützliche Sachen verkaufen z.B. Talismane mit extremen Bonis (+48 Leben für 4h
oder anderen Bonis). Außerdem kann man sich Waffen oder Rüstungen kaufen. Aber leider nicht gegen Gold, sondern gegen Sammelgegenstände
welche in Säcken von PQs zu finden sind. Auch Teile des neuen Sets kann man sich mit den Zahlungsmitteln kaufen.
Anzumerken ist, dass die Items aus dem Land der Toten richtig gut durchdacht sind. Jede Klasse / Spielart findet hier passende Sachen.


*Balance:*

Kann ich nur aus Sicht meines Shamis schreiben, also nur Destru.
Die Bombergruppen gibt es zwar immer noch, aber diese machen nicht mehr den extremen Schaden. Ein Shami kann den AE Schaden relativ gut
kompensieren.
Ständiges Rumgekicke scheint auch abgenommen zu haben. Jedenfalls ist es mir bei den Raids und in den SCs weniger aufgefallen. KnockDown gibts
noch in voller Fülle.
White Lions wurden mM. extrem generft. Zitat aus Forum: "White Lions hatten ihre Zeit." Der Schaden ist nicht mehr so extrem hoch wie damals. Auch das ranziehen
des Tieres wurde generft. Mir ist es kein mal passiert, dass ich durch das Tier rangezogen wurde. Evtl liegt es daran, weil die Fähigkeit geändert / verschoben
wurde.
Aufgewertet wurde (meiner Meinung) der Hexenjäger. Früher war es kein Problem für mich einen HJ für stunden zu beschäftigen ohne das er mich auch
nur auf 50% bekommen hat. Jetzt komm ich schon recht ins schwitzen.
Die Fähigkeiten / Masterabiliti-Bäume wurden beim Shami sehr gut angepasst. Viele Überlebensfähigkeiten (z.B. Sticky Feet / klebrige Füsse) wurde in den Heilbaum
eingefügt. Aufgewertet wurden auch Taktiken.
Einziger Nerf ist mM nach das "Eeeek" des Shamis. Ich fand das Selbst weggekickt werden extrem praktisch.

Ansonsten ist Warhammer recht balanciert. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts extremes aufgefallen, was nach Nerf schreit.


*Interface:*

Auffällig ist eigentlich nur, dass die Entwickler eine Änderung der QuickBars eingefügt haben. Man kann nun im StandardUI einstellen, wieviel Slots eine
Quickbar haben soll. Außerdem kann man nun 5 Bars auf einmal anzeigen. Kleinere Bugs vom Anfang wurden behoben.
Die meisten Moder haben ihre Entwicklung von Addons eingestellt. Die Wenigen, die noch Entwicklungen machen, passen ihre Addons eigentlich nur noch
mit Patches an.

*bestehende Bugs:*

Was mich selber störte, waren die vielen Clippingfehler, die seit dem Release immer noch bestehen. Viele Figuren laufen nach wie vor rutschend über den Boden.
Umgehauene Charaktere werden liegend dargestellt, laufen aber ganz normal durch die Gegend.
Wenn viele Leute auf einen Schlag angezeigt werden müssen, sind diese ohne Textur grau. Selbst mit meinem (*hüstel*) HighEnd PC und guter I-NetVerbindung
bleiben diese grau.

- Fliegt man von einem Gebiet ins nächste sieht man entweder den Char nicht oder es kommt kein Ladebildschirm
- Will man aus dem Vault Items in den Rucksack ziehen, flutschen sie einem direkt wieder aus dem Mauszeigen und bleiben irgendwo anders im Vault liegen.
- Obwohl man aktiv bei PQs mitwirkt und ein "Passen" nicht aktiviert ist, darf man bei PQs nicht mitwürfeln.
- Schlag- oder Zauberanimationen werden nicht richtig dargestellt

Das sind die gröbsten Bugs


*Mein Resümee:*

Auch wenn ich mich echt schnell wieder eingewöhnt hatte, ist das Feeling von damals nicht wiedergekommen. Im Gegenteil, eine dauernd angekündigte Änderung
der Set-Stats ist nicht eingetroffen. Das Aussehen wurde teilweise angepasst. Allgemein sieht es eher so aus, als würden die Entwickler eher mit halber Liebe an
einer Weiterentwicklung werkeln. Gut find ich aber, dass die Sets recht "einfach" zu bekommen sind. Wenn man nicht immer Glück bei den Lootsäcken hat, kann
man sich über kurz oder lang die Items besorgen. Waffen gibt es nach wie vor in Instanzen. Mit dem nächsten Patch dann auch im PvP.
Die Objekte sind eher langweiliges "Must do" und wenig umkämpft. Also gleich geblieben.
Burgenraids machen noch recht Spaß. Häufig wird auch um Burgen gekämpft.
Haupstadtraids haben nur ihren Reiz wenn beide Seiten mitwirken und es nicht zu einem PQ Farmen wird.
PvE Content wurde recht wenig getan, bis auf Land der Toten. Der PvP Content ist ungefähr gleich geblieben. Um ehrlich zu sein ist eher ein Eingeständnis von
der Seite der Entwickler zu sehen, was man im Abschaffen der Festungsraids sieht.
Berufe wurden extrem vereinfacht. Man ist nicht unbedingt an die Sammelberufe gebunden, sondern kann sie direkt beim Händler kaufen.

Ich habe jedoch trotzdem nach einer Woche spielen wieder aufgehört. Schade, aber aus *meiner Sicht* ist Warhammer aufgrund der eher schwachen Weiterentwicklung
nicht unbedingt einen Wiedereinstieg wert. Abschreckend oder eher nervig war, dass ich mittlerweile 3 verschieden Server besucht habe. Im Off. Forum habe ich von
einem gelesen, der ganze 6 mal transferieren musste!

Trotzdem, wer damals Spaß an seiner Klasse oder an den Raids hatte, sollte einen Blick risikeren, allein nur um zu sehen, was sich alles geändert hat.


*PS:* Klar habe ich einige Sachen vergessen. Wenn es der Fall ist, einfach unten ergänzen.


*MfG
Nuts (Middenland) - Shami RR72
später nach
MoM (Erengrad)
später nach
Snub (Drakenwald) *


----------



## Egooz (27. Januar 2010)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wer damals Spaß an seiner Klasse oder an den Raids hatte, sollte einen Blick risikeren, allein nur um zu sehen, was sich alles geändert hat.



Moin,

ich bin auch seit 1-2 Monaten immer mal wieder am überlegen ob ich nicht doch wieder reinschauen soll. Finde die Erfahrungsberichte daher immer interessant.

Ich warte aber trotzdem lieber bis zu einer "Frei-Woche" da die Beiträge in Foren einfach zu durchwachsen sind um Geld auszugeben. Sollte sich tatsächlich etwas geändert haben und Mythic bzw. GOA sicher ist, dass das Spiel nun bereit ist die "alten Kunden" wieder zu gewinnen dürfte so eine Aktion ja nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Januar 2010)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass es doch noch einige Änderungen mehr gab. habe leider keine Zeit mehr, es jetzt ganz durchzulesen, daher 2 Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind:

Die gepanzerten Mounts sind schneller als die ungepanzerten (um 10%) und bieten einen erhöhten Schutz gegen Runterschlagen vom Mount (von 0 auf ca. 15-20%). Außerdem haben die Burgen nun die 2. Rampe (weiß aber nicht, ob sie die nach 7 Monaten auch schon hatten^^ aber im Kampfverlauf hat sich dadurch einiges geändert).

Ausführliches Feedback gibts in ca 2h nach der Uni. Bis dahin.


----------



## WarNuts (27. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, dass es doch noch einige Änderungen mehr gab. habe leider keine Zeit mehr, es jetzt ganz durchzulesen, daher 2 Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind:
> 
> Die gepanzerten Mounts sind schneller als die ungepanzerten (um 10%) und bieten einen erhöhten Schutz gegen Runterschlagen vom Mount (von 0 auf ca. 15-20%). Außerdem haben die Burgen nun die 2. Rampe (weiß aber nicht, ob sie die nach 7 Monaten auch schon hatten^^ aber im Kampfverlauf hat sich dadurch einiges geändert).
> 
> Ausführliches Feedback gibts in ca 2h nach der Uni. Bis dahin.




Hmm... das mit den Mounts wusst ich nicht. Dann scheint das Tooltip anders zu sein oder ich hab "gedacht" ich klick einen mit gepanzerten Mount an.

Wie ich die zweite Rampe vergessen konnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Ich werds nachtragen. Hab das Feedback in der Arbeit geschrieben und bin dauernd gestört worden -_-


----------



## Pymonte (27. Januar 2010)

Scheinst aber sehr viel Wert auf PvE zu legen, oder? Das liegt nämlich in der Prio recht weit unten.
Was dein Grafikproblem angeht, da kann ich dir nicht helfen, bis aber der Erste, der das schreibt, bzw habe ich vorher nie davon gehört.

Und übrigens, man kann nicht mit "halber Linie" an einem Projekt arbeiten. Man kann höchstens weniger Manpower haben.

Es gab übrigens eine neue Instanz für ein Event: Das Tal des Jägers, diese steht nun im T1 (Imperium) für die Spieler zu Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (27. Januar 2010)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Viele Figuren laufen nach wie vor rutschend über den Boden.


das hab ich noch nie bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja^^ vllt weiß ich auch nicht was du unter rutschend verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WarNuts schrieb:


> Umgehauene Charaktere werden liegend dargestellt, laufen aber ganz normal durch die Gegend.


also ich würde das nicht als störend empfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das eher lustig wenn sie mit ausgestreckten armen herumlaufen => wie wenn sie einem umarmen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WarNuts schrieb:


> Wenn viele Leute auf einen Schlag angezeigt werden müssen, sind diese ohne Textur grau. Selbst mit meinem (*hüstel*) HighEnd PC und guter I-NetVerbindung
> bleiben diese grau.


O_o das hatte ich nichtmal mit meinem 2x2,2 Ghz und meiner geforce 8600M GS...treiber auf dem aktuellen stand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WarNuts schrieb:


> - Fliegt man von einem Gebiet ins nächste sieht man entweder den Char nicht oder es kommt kein Ladebildschirm


das ist mir auch manchmal so vor gekommen...wartet man allerdings eine weile kommt der ladebildschirm... bzw der char wird geladen


----------



## Peithon (27. Januar 2010)

@WarNuts

Der Beitrag hätte auch von mir stammen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe das ganz genau so. Allerdings ist im T1 das Tal des Jägers, eine ehemalige Eventinstanz, zugefügt worden.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, durch den Beitrag sieht man mal wieviel sich eig. verändert hat xD

Und wo man mal dabei ist, ich habe Warhammer verlassen als es schlimm wurde mit lags und Bomben.
Als ich letzte Woche zurück gekehrt bin, war ich begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht mehr spaß als damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir derzeit auch am überlegen, wieder anzufangen. Nur denke ich, dass es im T2/T3 kaum Spieler hat und sich das meiste immer noch in Szenarien abspielt, was mir mit der Zeit den Spass verdirbt.

Schade finde ich, dass es keine weiteren Contentupdates gab. Natürlich gab es in den letzten Monaten viele Verbesserungen, aber man merkt irgendwie, dass WAR nicht mehr in Fahrt kommt (vielleicht wegen dem massiven Stellenabbau?).

Zitat eines anderen Spielers, dass ich sehr treffend finde:
"Zum ersten Mal erlebe ich es, dass ein Programmierstudio konsequent Content aus ihrem MMO entfernt und dies als tolle Änderung verkauft... sorry, aber bescheuerter kann man einfach nicht mehr patchen."

Bei einem Gratismonat bin ich aber spätestens wieder dabei, im Moment genügt T1 für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Januar 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich bin mir derzeit auch am überlegen, wieder anzufangen. Nur denke ich, dass es im T2/T3 kaum Spieler hat und sich das meiste immer noch in Szenarien abspielt, was mir mit der Zeit den Spass verdirbt.
> [...]
> Bei einem Gratismonat bin ich aber spätestens wieder dabei, im Moment genügt T1 für mich
> 
> ...



Nen Gratismonat wird es nicht geben, das sind doch nur ein paar Tage, die man kostenlos bekommt, oder?
Also ich kann und konnte mich nicht über T2/T3 beklagen, die meisten da sind nur zu faul ne Gruppe zu gründen, so laufen viele solo rum oder sehen keine Gruppen in der Suche und denken, dass niemand da ist und loggen aus. Ich würde sagen, das mehr RvR als SC in den unteren Tiers gespielt wird, wobei T1 da etwas aus der Rolle fällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (27. Januar 2010)

Man kann an WAR vieles kritisieren, aber nicht, dass sich bislang zu wenig geändert hat.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Januar 2010)

Perianes Kommentar war aber auch nur sinnloser Spott, denn außer den Festungen (unbeliebt) und unbeliebten Szenarien wurde/wird nichts ausgebaut. Und nicht gewollten Content zu entfernen find ich nun nicht schadhaft. Ein 3. Bein willst du ja auch nicht mit dir rumschleppen.

Gratismonat wirds übrigens nie geben, T1 ist schon komplett Gratis und T2 ist auch richtig was los, T3 ist immer vom Levelschub abhängig. Entweder es kommen grad viele Neue oder ein "alter" Schwung wechselt ins T4. Daher hat man da periodisch mal mehr, mal weniger Aktivität, je nach Spielerzahl und eigenem Fortschritt.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, es gibt Tage/Wochen in der in den mittleren Tiers die Hölle los ist und dazu braucht es ja nicht mehr als ein Kriegstrupp auf beiden Seiten, das ist ja das angenehme.

Leider ist es mittlerweile so, daß viele Spieler möglichst schnell auf Level 40 kommen wollen um den Endcontent zu spielen. Das gabs zwar schon immer aber durch die Lehrlingsfunktion mit Hilfe der kleine Charakter auf das Level des Lehrmeisters gehoben wird, als im besten Fall 40 ist es deutlich schlimmer geworden. Der Wunsch ist sehr stark, sich am LV 28 in den Ländern der Toten durch stupides Mob kloppen auf 40 pushen zu lassen.


----------



## Peithon (28. Januar 2010)

Francis, das kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn sich 2 KTs immer schön ausweichen, dann macht es keinen Spaß. 

Ich habe noch etwas bezüglich der Bombergruppen im Warforum von Karajoo gefunden: 





> nunja, eines ist sicher, aoe wird nicht generft. also werden noch mehr spieler aus dem spiel gebombt, wenn es überhaupt noch spieler gibt die sich rausbomben lassen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Sachen wie die Festungen sind herausgenommen worden und schlechte Sachen, wie diese 0-8-15-PQ in den Städten oder LdT sind gekommen.


----------



## Peraine1 (28. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Perianes Kommentar war aber auch nur sinnloser Spott, denn außer den Festungen (unbeliebt) und unbeliebten Szenarien wurde/wird nichts ausgebaut. Und nicht gewollten Content zu entfernen find ich nun nicht schadhaft. Ein 3. Bein willst du ja auch nicht mit dir rumschleppen.



Ich habe zwar auch etwas vom entfernten Content geschrieben, aber dieses Zitat stammt weder von mir, noch aus dem GoA-Forum sondern aus dem Onlinewelten-Forum.

Btw möchte ich dazu nochmal anmerken, das die Hauptstadtscenarien keineswegs unbeliebt waren. Die waren nämlich richtig schick. Das Problem war, das sie viel zu viel Einfluss von Low Level Chars auf den Hauptstadtlock hatten. Bei der ersten Überarbeitung dieser wurde dann auch groß in den Patchnotes geschrieben sie würden nur noch zu 5% einfließen, was Spieler danach teils durch mathematische Berechnungen und Screenshotreihen wiederlegten und feststellten, das Mythic wohl eine 0 vergessen hatten und sie 50%(!) des Locks ausmachten. Zum dem Thema kam dann übrigens auch die gute Antwort "Nicht nachvollziehbar" (Man hätte sich ja nur die Screenshots mal anschauen müssen) und beim nächsten Patch gab es dann gar keine Scenarien mehr zur Hauptstadtraid. Aber macht ja nichts, die Städteraids machen ja so viel Laune, da braucht man keine Alternative. Das in den Hauptstadtraids keine NPC's mehr rumlaufen, es keine aktivierbaren Gegenstände ect. gibt ist ja auch keine Entfernung sondern sorgt nur für ein besseres Spielerlebniss. Immerhin kann man nun zu 99% afk gehen und muss nicht mehr aktiv rumlaufen um die Steps abzuschließen und Invasorenkram zu ergattern.

Der Grund warum die Festungen unbeliebt waren, lag daran das die Tore weicher waren als bei normalen Keeps, der Lord verbuggt war (Lies sich in die untere Etage ziehen teilweise bzw. "fiel" einfach durch den Boden), die "vorrübergehende" Lösung der Spielerbegrenzung permanent wurde und somit 90% des Servers von Festungsschlachten ausgeschlossen wurden (und doof umgesetzt, es gab keine Warnung man wurde einfach instants wegeportet, inenrhalb der Festungen gab es Stellen, wenn man die betrat und zurückkam wurde man geportet ect.), es trotzdem immer noch laggte und die Balance zwischen Verteidiger<>Angreifer absolut mies war.

Die meisten Spieler wären glücklicher gewesen wenn die Probleme der Festungen behoben wären anstatt sie ganz raus zu nehmen und das lustige Hauptstadtgekreisel einzuführen. Aber Mythic hat das wieder als Awesome Verbesserung und Eingehen auf die Community verkauft und ein paar Leute glauben das sogar. Faszinierend.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Francis, das kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn sich 2 KTs immer schön ausweichen, dann macht es keinen Spaß.



Ja es macht keinen Spaß, wenn die KT Leiter unfähig sind. Es sind genau diese spielerischen Defizite, die zum Kreisraiden führen. Weil nicht der Kampf gesucht wird, sondern lieber PvE im RvR Gebiet betrieben wird. Dabei gibt es deutlich mehr Ruf/Einfluss/Beute bei Verteidigungen oder Angriffen auf verteidigte Burgen...


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2010)

ok, dann nehme ich das zurück, Periane. Ich hatte das so in Erinnerung, pardon.

Die Stadtszenarien waren wirklich hübsch, ich denke aber, das wissen die Entwickler selber und bringen sie vielleicht mit dem neuen Szenariosystem wieder. Aber um Festungen und einige andere Szenarien (Donnerberg z.B.) trauere ich kein Stück. Die Festungen soll man am besten auch ganz rausnehmen, also den Weg zw. letzter T4 Zone und Stadt verringern (sodass in der Zone vor der Stadt nur noch das Fluchtlager der angegriffenen Fraktion ist). Dafür könnte man die Festungeszonen irgendwo anders wieder einbauen (bzw neue Zone) und ihnen dort eine komplett andere Funktion geben. Von King of the Hill Belagerungen (wi in Mark of Chaos/Stronghold) bis hin zu Festungskämpfen o.ä.

EDIT: Das überarbeitete T1 ist übrigens auch sehr gut, wird im Beitrag oben aber nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (28. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Francis, das kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn sich 2 KTs immer schön ausweichen, dann macht es keinen Spaß.



Das hab ich auch nicht gemeint, Kraisraiden ist für mich dasselbe wie ohne Gegner spielen, nur das jemand hinter einem aufräumt, damit man sich es wiederholen kann in einer Endlosschleife.
Das war vor einem Jahr auf Carroburg Gang und Gäbe, man wich sich aus, wenn man mal deffen wollte, dann gab es die ersten die brüllten, keine Punkte spenden, ein Keep anzugreifen hatte keinen Sinn, wenn sie nur einen Ordi auf den Zinnen sahen (okay heute ist es die Ausbaustufe) man hat den ganzen Krempel nicht mals versucht.

Aber ich meinte halt die Zeiten wo die Spieler sich sehrwohl tagelang mit dem Feind angelegt haben und dazu reichen zwei KTs im T2-T3.


----------



## Peithon (28. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ja es macht keinen Spaß, wenn die KT Leiter unfähig sind. Es sind genau diese spielerischen Defizite, die zum Kreisraiden führen. Weil nicht der Kampf gesucht wird, sondern lieber PvE im RvR Gebiet betrieben wird. Dabei gibt es deutlich mehr Ruf/Einfluss/Beute bei Verteidigungen oder Angriffen auf verteidigte Burgen...


Jaja, die Spieler verstehen es nicht. Sie sind an allem Schuld und die Entwickler haben eigentlich ein tadelloses Konzept vorgelegt... Richtig tolle Burgverteidigungen und -angriffe habe ich bei Warhammer vielleicht insgesamt 5 miterlebt. Wobei ich einmal wegen Gewitter ausmachen musste und einmal haben wir Karintal die Südburg verteidigt (keine andere Burg war eroberbar), wobei dann schließlich der Server abgeschmiert ist. Seid das neue System mit der zweiten Rampe eingefügt wurde, gibt es deutlich weniger Burgverteidigungen. Eigentlich werden die Burgen, die ich angreife nicht verteidigt, oder wenn ich eine Burg mitverteidigen möchte, dann steht dort so eine Gegnerschar, dass sich die Verteidigung erübrigt. 

Francis, es geht theoretisch schon, aber dafür müssen beide Seiten etwa ausgeglichen sein. Ganz oft kommt man doch in einen KT, der nur 1 oder 2 Heiler hat, wohingegen die Feinde 6 oder mehr dabei haben. Ich meine, dass Mythic dafür sorgen müsste, dass die feindlichen Seiten ausgeglichener sein müssten, und dass die Angreifer einen deutlich höheren Anreiz bekommen Burgen anzugreifen, die stark verteidigt werden, durch deutlich mehr Rufpunkte und viel höherwertige Belohnungen.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Jaja, die Spieler verstehen es nicht. Sie sind an allem Schuld und die Entwickler haben eigentlich ein tadelloses Konzept vorgelegt... Richtig tolle Burgverteidigungen und -angriffe habe ich bei Warhammer vielleicht insgesamt 5 miterlebt. Wobei ich einmal wegen Gewitter ausmachen musste und einmal haben wir Karintal die Südburg verteidigt (keine andere Burg war eroberbar), wobei dann schließlich der Server abgeschmiert ist. Seid das neue System mit der zweiten Rampe eingefügt wurde, gibt es deutlich weniger Burgverteidigungen. Eigentlich werden die Burgen, die ich angreife nicht verteidigt, oder wenn ich eine Burg mitverteidigen möchte, dann steht dort so eine Gegnerschar, dass sich die Verteidigung erübrigt.
> 
> Francis, es geht theoretisch schon, aber dafür müssen beide Seiten etwa ausgeglichen sein. Ganz oft kommt man doch in einen KT, der nur 1 oder 2 Heiler hat, wohingegen die Feinde 6 oder mehr dabei haben. Ich meine, dass Mythic dafür sorgen müsste, dass die feindlichen Seiten ausgeglichener sein müssten, und dass die Angreifer einen deutlich höheren Anreiz bekommen Burgen anzugreifen, die stark verteidigt werden, durch deutlich mehr Rufpunkte und viel höherwertige Belohnungen.



Sowas gehört nunmal zum RvR. Was du forderst sind Instanzen. Ich finds einfach interessant, wenn man mit nem KT durch Praag reitet und mal eine Gruppe aufmischt und mal niedergerannt wird. manchmal stürmt man eben mehrmals auf eine Burg und kommt dennoch nicht rein und manchmal schafft man es, sie einzunehmen, trotz großer Def. Ka, warum man in einem RvR Spiel so auf sterile Ausgeglichenheit hoffen kann... oder sowas fordert. Sicher, wenn eine Seite 3 zu 1 dominiert ist das scheiße, aber den Zustand hat keiner der Server.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Jaja, die Spieler verstehen es nicht. Sie sind an allem Schuld und die Entwickler haben eigentlich ein tadelloses Konzept vorgelegt... Richtig tolle Burgverteidigungen und -angriffe habe ich bei Warhammer vielleicht insgesamt 5 miterlebt. Wobei ich einmal wegen Gewitter ausmachen musste und einmal haben wir Karintal die Südburg verteidigt (keine andere Burg war eroberbar), wobei dann schließlich der Server abgeschmiert ist. Seid das neue System mit der zweiten Rampe eingefügt wurde, gibt es deutlich weniger Burgverteidigungen. Eigentlich werden die Burgen, die ich angreife nicht verteidigt, oder wenn ich eine Burg mitverteidigen möchte, dann steht dort so eine Gegnerschar, dass sich die Verteidigung erübrigt.
> 
> Francis, es geht theoretisch schon, aber dafür müssen beide Seiten etwa ausgeglichen sein. Ganz oft kommt man doch in einen KT, der nur 1 oder 2 Heiler hat, wohingegen die Feinde 6 oder mehr dabei haben. Ich meine, dass Mythic dafür sorgen müsste, dass die feindlichen Seiten ausgeglichener sein müssten, und dass die Angreifer einen deutlich höheren Anreiz bekommen Burgen anzugreifen, die stark verteidigt werden, durch deutlich mehr Rufpunkte und viel höherwertige Belohnungen.



Ja, die 2. Rampe ist schon schlimm...
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es nicht Sinn und Zweck ist, beim Burgherren zu deffen und dies nur die letzte Rückzugsmöglichkeit ist? 
Offensichtlich nicht aber damit müsste man sich erst einmal mit den "awesome" Patches auseinandersetzen.
Es wäre auch ein Anfang, wenn du Burgen angreifen würdest, die verteidigt sind, dann fühlt es sich ein wenig mehr nach RvR an.

Nur 1 oder 2 Heiler? Ja manchmal ist es schon hart, vor allem, wenn es nahezu ständig passiert. 
Übertreibe mal bitte nicht, die Gegner sind nicht immer stärker und zahlreicher und haben genau die richtige Klassenabstimmung.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2010)

Vor allem, da es viel weniger RvR an den Burgen gab, als sie nur eine Rampe hatten (und dadruch gegen kleine Gegenwehr uneinnehmbar waren). Nun kann man wenigstens auch mal eine gedeffte Burg angreifen, ohne dann chancenlos vorm Lordraum zu stehen


----------



## wiligut (29. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Gute Sachen wie die Festungen sind herausgenommen worden und schlechte Sachen, wie diese 0-8-15-PQ in den Städten oder LdT sind gekommen.



Alter Vadder, bist du überhaupt jemals bei nem Festungskampf dabei gewesen oder hast die ersten Hauptstadtraid bzw. die PvE-PQ in ihrer damaligen Form miterlebt? Ganz sicher nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Schwachsinn schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Festungen waren Spassbremsen und Contenblocker Nr. 1, von der unspielbaren Performance im Kampf mal abgesehen, stand man nach dem ersten Angriff nur sinnlos rum, denn der Angreifer kam i.d.R. kein 2. mal. Später wurden Festungen aus diesen Gründen meistens gar nicht mehr angegriffen und die Deffer standen 1h sinnlos in der Gegend rum. Starb man in der Festung und wollte wieder rein, wurde man wegen des Spielerlimits zu 95% wieder ins KL zurückgeportet und war den weiten Weg umsonst geritten. Das ganze dann mehrfach. Das ist scheinbar deine Definition von Spielspass. 

Die Festungen haben nur aus diesen miesen Gründen dazu geführt, dass Hauptstadraids nur sehr selten stattfanden, das wars.

Heute haben wir ausgeglichene Server und das gut funktionieren Underdogsystem. Das resultiert meist in einem HS-Raid pro Tag, manchmal mehr. Aber das sinnlose rumgestehe, das weggeporte, die miese Performance ist alles Geschichte


Dann die PQ, diese bestand anfänglich nur aus PvE. Zelte anzünden oder Feuer löschen. NPC umhauen usw. Heute haben wir wie von der Com gefordert in Step 1 reines PvP, Flagge halten und Gegner töten. Macht Spass und ist schnelle Action

PS: Ich antworte hier nicht auf deinen Post, denn diese Diskussion ist sinnlos. Es geht mir hier nur um das Geradebiegen des von dir hervorgerufenen schiefen Eindrucks auf einen eventuell interessierten unbedarften Leser


----------



## Peithon (29. Januar 2010)

> Die Festungen waren Spassbremsen und Contenblocker Nr. 1


 Das stimmt und das war/wäre bei dem Content, den Warhammer bietet auch garnicht so schlecht. Es gibt genug Leute, die bei einem Stadtangriff aus- oder umloggen, weil die neue Instanz nichts besseres ist.

Und wenn man denn wieder eine Instanz ohne Gegner erwischt, dann steht man wieder 





> 1h sinnlos in der Gegend rum.





> Dann die PQ, diese bestand anfänglich nur aus PvE. Zelte anzünden oder Feuer löschen. NPC umhauen usw.


 Das stimmt und das war auch langweiliger Content. 



> Heute haben wir wie von der Com gefordert in Step 1 reines PvP, Flagge halten und Gegner töten


. So doll fordert das wirklich niemanden. Eigentlich wird bei Feindkontakt in den engen Gassen so viel AoE abgefeuert, dass man denkt, man ist im Gummibärenland oder so, weil so viele bunte Farben auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sind. 


> Macht Spass und ist schnelle Action


 Wenn es wirklich so wäre, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum so viele Leute aus- oder umloggen. Der Stadtangriff war schlecht und ist schlecht. Das muss unbedingt spannender gestaltet werden, als mit 0815 Flaggenhalten. 

Zu den Festungen haben andere und ich auch genug gute Verbessungsvorschläge gemacht. Ganz einfach hätte man die Spielerzahl nochmals runterschrauben oder die NPCs teilweise herausnehmen und abschwächen können. Dann hätte man zumindest mehr Spielinhalte. 



> PS: Ich antworte hier nicht auf deinen Post, denn diese Diskussion ist sinnlos. Es geht mir hier nur um das Geradebiegen des von dir hervorgerufenen schiefen Eindrucks auf einen eventuell interessierten unbedarften Leser



Der interessierte Leser sollte auch lieber im offiziellen Forum gucken, dann wird er sehen, dass dort eine ganze Menge an Spielern ausgesprochen unzufrieden sind. Ein großer Teil ist mit dem momentanen Stand des Spiels nicht zufrieden, um es diplomatisch auszudrücken.


----------



## Uflanko (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege auch wieder mit Warhammer anzufangen.

Ein Hauptgrund dafür war. dass gearde beim Leveln sehr wenige Leute online.

Da ich nun aber regelmäßig hier auf Buffed Threads wie z.B diesen hier lese hätte ich eigentlich schonmal wieder Lust.

Habe heute den Newsletter von WAR per E-Mail bekommen und habe eine Frage zur Testversion.

Zitat Newsletter: ,,Die neue endlose Testversion von WAR ersetzt die bisherige 10-Tage-Testversion und gibt neuen sowie zurückkehrenden Spielern die Gelegenheit, jede der 24 verschiedenen Karrieren bis Rang 10 zu spielen, damit ihr schon die richtige gefunden habt, wenn ihr WAR abonniert.''

Meine Frage bezieht sich darauf, ich habe bereits einen Account und wollte fragen ob diesen jetzt so zusagen als Testaccount benutzen kann und im T1 bis Level 10 unendlich spielen ?

Hoffe ihr versteht mich und könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (29. Januar 2010)

Du wirst recht fix durch sein, Du kannst jede Klasse bis LV10 zocken, danach gibt es halt keine EP mehr.
Das Ganze ist ohne Zeitlimit aber beschränkt sich auf das T1 Chaos-Imperiums Gebiet, da gibt es viel Interessantes an PublicQuests, schöne Teilgebiete, eine kleine Instanz und viel Gekloppe im RVR aber irgendwann kennt man das alles.


----------



## Teal (29. Januar 2010)

Uflanko schrieb:


> [...]
> Meine Frage bezieht sich darauf, ich habe bereits einen Account und wollte fragen ob diesen jetzt so zusagen als Testaccount benutzen kann und im T1 bis Level 10 unendlich spielen ?
> 
> [...]


Leider nicht. Vorhandene Accounts können *nicht* auf einen "Testbereich-Only"-Account downgegraded werden. Hier müsstest Du also wohl einen neuen Testaccount anlegen.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2010)

Peithon, so gewaltig ist die Zahl der Aus- oder Umlogger auch nicht. Die meisten Leute gehen in die Stadtinstanzen, sieht man ja schon immer an der Anzahl an offenen Instanzen.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Januar 2010)

Francis schrieb:


> Du wirst recht fix durch sein, Du kannst jede Klasse bis LV10 zocken, danach gibt es halt keine EP mehr.
> Das Ganze ist ohne Zeitlimit aber beschränkt sich auf das T1 Chaos-Imperiums Gebiet, da gibt es viel Interessantes an PublicQuests, schöne Teilgebiete, eine kleine Instanz und viel Gekloppe im RVR aber irgendwann kennt man das alles.



Dazu sei gesagt, das man als Trial Acc anscheinend keine blauen oder besseren PQ Beutel mehr bekommen kann. Zudem ist die (für ihn wohl neue) T1 Instanz Tal der Jäger nicht in der Testversion begehbar, zumindest ging dies bis vor kurzem nicht.


----------



## ThisJointIsNice (30. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Dazu sei gesagt, das man als Trial Acc anscheinend keine blauen oder besseren PQ Beutel mehr bekommen kann. Zudem ist die (für ihn wohl neue) T1 Instanz Tal der Jäger nicht in der Testversion begehbar, zumindest ging dies bis vor kurzem nicht.


Ich spiele atm mit der Testversion und die Instanz lässt sich ganz normal betreten. Das mit den Beuteln stimmt allerdings, habe schon ein paar die ich nicht öffnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Finde die Testversion ansonsten sehr gelungen, vorallem dass sie zeitlich unbegrenzt ist und man so viele Klassen mal anspielen kann. Werde mir das Spiel aber heute ohnehin kaufen, weil ich mit meinem Runenpriester im T1 durch bin und es mir derbe Spass macht.  Kann mir aber mal jemand erklären warum das Spiel beim Händler 9 Euro kosten soll und der Download 19???? Ich mein da bekomm ich doch viel weniger für mein Geld und soll das doppelte zahlen?


----------



## C0ntra (30. Januar 2010)

ThisJointIsNice schrieb:


> Ich spiele atm mit der Testversion und die Instanz lässt sich ganz normal betreten. Das mit den Beuteln stimmt allerdings, habe schon ein paar die ich nicht öffnen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Ahnung warum das teurer ist, vor allem, wenn auf deren Seite sogar beide Preise stehen. Womöglich, damit man sofort loslegen kann, nachdem man es heruntergeladen hat und nicht auf die Lieferung warten muss oder es im Laden kaufen muss. Unbedingt die DVD Box kaufen, da hat man was in der Hand und es kostet halt weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man in die Instanz kann muss allerdings neu sein, bei meinem letzten Versuch mit meinem Test Acc kam die Meldung, dass es nur für für User mit Lizenz ist.


----------



## Zenotaph (8. Februar 2010)

Servus Folks!
Vielleicht kennt mich der ein, oder andere, noch. Ich hab vor ca nem Jahr WAR aufgehört
und dann, dank mehreren Gründen, zu denen, unter anderem, meine Arbeit, Schulung
und das ständige Neuinstallieren meines Rechners gehörten, auch nicht mehr angefangen.
Nun ist es so, dass ich von WAR eigentlich fast nichts mehr weiß.
Das letzte, was ich hörte, war, dass einige von unserm Server, Averland, gehen wollten.
Vielleicht bin ich einigen noch ein Begriff: Emeralda, die Eigenartige, Elfen SM auf, wie gesagt, Averland.
Bekannt fürs blöd daher reden und noch viel blödere Ideen. Na, zumindest bis Lvl 39 hatte ich es gebracht.
Ich wollt einfach mal nachfragen, ob sich WAR für einen PvP- und RvR-begeisterten Tank noch, oder wieder, lohnt.
Und auch, ob und was noch auf Averland so abgeht. Vielleicht gibts hier ja noch Leute meiner alten Gilde.
Inzane hieß die wohl, wenn mich mein alterndes, langsam nachlassendes, Gedächtnis nicht trügt.

Also, Gruß,
Zeno


----------



## Rorgak (11. Februar 2010)

Der Endcontend? Was haben wir denn da...achja Burgen platt reiten, mit epischen Belagerungswaffen und 2 Rampen. Die 2 tollen Städte in denen man einfach nur AoE braucht und zum Glück haben die Entwickler die Städte auch Aoe freundlich gemacht! xD Was gibts denn noch ach da ist ja noch der Bogi der immer noch rumbuggt, eine Stadt die in Instanzen erobert anstatt belagert wird...und der tolle PvE Kampf gegen den König.
Und natürlich die vielen spannenden Innis die immer ordentlich mitruckeln wenn mal wieder ne Haupstadt plattgerannt wird....Und der Höhepuntk ist natürlich der epische Zergkampf um möglichst kleinen Gebieten oder sind dieetwa größer und taktisch tiefgängiger geworden?

1 Monat umsonst? von Mythic / GOA??? Der war ja mal echt gut ;-)

Ich ziehe das kostenlose T1 vor!


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab den Schritt jetzt auch ma gewagt und mirn Testacc besorgt ( auf dem Alten war eh nix weltbewegendes drauf ^^ ) und es is billiger ( zurzeit noch ) sich das Spiel zu kaufen, als 1 Monat zu bezahlen ( lol ? )

und ich glaub ich werd ma nen Ritter anfangen odern Spalter ( irgendwas zum draufkloppen ;D )

Edit : Gott ich liebe mein neues internet ^^ 30 min und es war fertig xD


----------

